# found this



## spazman_77 (Sep 19, 2009)

it's fairly simply, looks very straight forward to build 

http://www.mechanicallyinclined.net/page_sophmore_design.html


----------



## dmartine1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Indeed very simple design.

Very unusual to have drawings with tolerances in our « business », might be interesting for beginners IF they are set properly as it tells you where you need to emphasize and where you can loosen up if you messed.

Very similar to this one but with a glow plug instead of compression ignition.
http://www.geocities.com/joby19672002/NGEZ-1/NGEZ-1.html


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice find, Spazman, thanks for sharing it. ;D


----------



## JimN (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks easy enough to build. 

I was interested in your comment Dmartine1, the first casting kit I have built for steam is a PMR kit. Nothing wrong with the kit and I enjoyed it so much doing another one. But it drove me nuts on the plans that they mixed fractions with decimal measurements, and there was no indication to Tolerances.

Having a degree in engineering(old school, we used slide rules) and worked around equipment all my life, its the first thing I noticed on the plans. Everytime I have taken anything to a machine shop, first thing they asked was what tolerance they could work with.


----------

